# To add to the fun.



## Zenas (Feb 27, 2009)

My wife and I found out today she's pregnant!

Please pray things go seamlessly and my wife and my child remain healthy.


----------



## KMK (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## Hamalas (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## the particular baptist (Feb 27, 2009)

Praise God from Whom all blessings flow !

God bless you and yours, and yours to be.


----------



## BJClark (Feb 27, 2009)

congrats...


----------



## Solus Christus (Feb 27, 2009)

Congratulations. Seems like much blessings are abound. Nice to see we're living up to our mandate - going forth and multiplying. ing for good health for baby and mother.


----------



## turmeric (Feb 27, 2009)

PB is having a baby boom!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 27, 2009)

YAY!!! Congratulations! Hugs (to the missus), Prayers, and Blessings!


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 27, 2009)

You Reformed guys are multiplying like 5-pt rabbits! I don't think that this is what evangelism was all about . . . 

Congrats, Andrew! God is good.


----------



## Solus Christus (Feb 27, 2009)

I wonder if we'll see in the next couple of months the Family Forum receiving lots of posts.

I know I will certainly have lots of questions.


----------



## nicnap (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow, congrats!


----------



## Theognome (Feb 27, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT! Fill that quiver!


Theognome


----------



## uberkermit (Feb 27, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> You Reformed guys are multiplying like 5-pt rabbits! I don't think that this is what evangelism was all about . . .
> 
> Congrats, Andrew! God is good.



There are many ways that a congregation can grow.


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 27, 2009)

WWOOOOOOOHHHHOOOOOOOO！

Can’t tell you how happy I am for you both. Here's to continued "organic growth" on the PB.


----------



## matt01 (Feb 27, 2009)

Congratulations. Children are a wonderful gift...Not to put water on your joy, but how will this affect your current situation? Wasn't your wife planning on working until you completed all of your schooling?

We pray that the Lord would bless you and your wife greatly.


----------



## Zenas (Feb 27, 2009)

The child will come when I only have one semester left. Federal law grants 8 weeks (I think) of mandatory paid maternity leave. That will leave 3 months of me in school my last semester. I have worked to set it up where I only have 8 hours that last semester, so I can work fulltime if need be.

Moreover, my wife's job loves her and I suspect will do everything to keep her there within feasibility.


----------



## he beholds (Feb 27, 2009)

Congrats! 
That is very cool!!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 27, 2009)

Aye, aren't we a fertile clan!

Congrats, to you and your wife!


----------



## Augusta (Feb 27, 2009)

Yay!!!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## Hamalas (Feb 28, 2009)

I think something is wrong with those bananas James. I wouldn't eat them if I were you.


----------



## Prufrock (Feb 28, 2009)

Mid to late November: it's going to be epic around this board. I think that's 33 babies to be expected about now.


----------



## Solus Christus (Feb 28, 2009)

Prufrock said:


> Mid to late November: it's going to be epic around this board. I think that's 33 babies to be expected about now.



So should we do a "What biblical name are you going to give your baby?" poll now?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 28, 2009)

Solus Christus said:


> Prufrock said:
> 
> 
> > Mid to late November: it's going to be epic around this board. I think that's 33 babies to be expected about now.
> ...



I think we should just suggest names. Then they could be placed in a "hat" and drawn out as the children are born. Thus names would be "predetermined". 


I therefore suggest Mahershalalhashbaz.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 28, 2009)

Congrats.

Now I'm thinking about granddad Gary...


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 28, 2009)

Man! What's in the water around here at PB?

Wonderful news, Andrew!

I confess that reading this one did set me to laughing... just cool to have watched our Zenas grow from stressed out law student to newlywed to new Dad in so short a time. Praise God!


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 28, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 28, 2009)

PB cradle roll is increasing, we're going to need more nursery workers.

Congrats Andrew!


----------



## LeeJUk (Feb 28, 2009)

Congratulations 

Praise God


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Feb 28, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## satz (Feb 28, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 28, 2009)

Congratulation


----------



## a mere housewife (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm so happy for you and your wife! Congrats.


----------

